# What Is The Most Brutal Technique In MMA?



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Granted the entire sport is about hurting the other man in the cage with you, but what is the single most devastating technique in MMA. The technique that whenever you think "hey maybe I could do this" it reminds you that you can't.

I don't mean specific incidents, I mean just pure techniques.

For me it has to be knees to the body on the ground.

Tito v Evans II, Jones v Shogun and Serra v GSP all come to mind.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Man elbows from full mount always make me cringe... I just picture someone dropping a rock on my face hard when I see that shit


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...In MMA? That would include Pride too. Soccer kick or stomp kicks to the head. Wanderlei had some nasty ones back in those days. The ones he dropped on Yuki Kondo made ya cringe! For today's rules, I'd say dropping elbows on somebody while in their guard...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

To me puches or elbow to the face, even from mount, aren't all that bad, only because if you're going into Mma you are planning to be hit in the face everyone gets hit. Not saying I would be fine with elbows from the mount haha. The one that gets me is when someone gets gift.wrapped or scorpion locked(where you pull the guys hand behind his head and hold it around his face) and the top guy just starts raining elbows, its just so brutal, there is nothing you can do.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

If done correctly Heel hook by far. Take alook at Ken shamrock vs Leon Dejin (I think that is how you spell his name) and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Elbows from mount, or even guard. I would hate to have been Vera after the bones fight, that just seemed the worst kind of pain. Not to mention it could blind you and cripple you for life. 

Even the old Ortiz fights vs Shamrock or Kondo, or Gonzaga vs CroCop, some of the GSP fights ... the elbows look REALLY painful. Punches I can take, but those things can be nasty when a guy has full swing body weight plus gravity behind them.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

For me it's a properly applied heel hook. Makes me whince in pain just watching it everytime.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Knees to the head from a Thai Clinch can be a bitch as well. Just watch Franklin-Anderson.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Any kind of choke, as it's only a matter of seconds to leave permanent brain damage if it's not stopped in time.

Strikingwise I'd say mounted 12-6 elbows to the face as they easily can lead to permanent eye damage. And Soccer kicks to the head of a grounded opponent (Not allowed according the unified MMA rules)

Unified MMA rules allowed techniques: straight kick to the knee (which is one of the most complicated joints to heal), mounted elbows to the head. Knee bar.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

My vote goes to the flying Hendo forearm. That technique looks like it could literally kill someone.


----------



## OneManArmy (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol id agree with that^ Maybe some of Bas's deadly kicks and punches to the liver, can't forget about him breaking that guys shin bone in japan.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd say the most brutal one I've seen was that blocked kick at UFC Fight for the Troops 1. The guy checked a kick and it broke. Second most brutal I can think of is Mir breaking Sylvia's arm.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

To me, either knees from the clinch (to the head OR body), a heelhook, or a kneebar.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

The front kick to the face like Machada to Randy, or Silva to Belfort..When done correctly its just awesome..


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

there are 2 that are easily the most brutal.

A proper neck crank. Black eyes and broken jaws suck, but damaged nerves in the neck are for life.

By far the worst are the kind of slams Quinton used to do. He's lucky he never killed anyone, the g-force directly to the brain is the highest physically possible during a slam on the back of your head. On a sport science show they proved Quinton's slam create the greatest impulse in any move in any contact sport.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Getting a Rampage-style slam is by far the scariest, but very few guys can do that. The things I want to avoid are a triangle choke or a gogo plata. Legs vs neck. Bad juju


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

rabakill said:


> there are 2 that are easily the most brutal.
> 
> A proper neck crank. Black eyes and broken jaws suck, but damaged nerves in the neck are for life.
> 
> By far the worst are the kind of slams Quinton used to do. He's lucky he never killed anyone, the g-force directly to the brain is the highest physically possible during a slam on the back of your head.* On a sport science show* they proved Quinton's slam create the greatest impulse in any move in any contact sport.


Because sports science is known to be accurate and realistic, right? I mean Jones's spinning back elbow is as fast as an Apache helicopter's blades.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

rabakill said:


> there are 2 that are easily the most brutal.
> 
> *A proper neck crank. Black eyes and broken jaws suck, but damaged nerves in the neck are for life.*
> 
> By far the worst are the kind of slams Quinton used to do. He's lucky he never killed anyone, the g-force directly to the brain is the highest physically possible during a slam on the back of your head. On a sport science show they proved Quinton's slam create the greatest impulse in any move in any contact sport.


QFPPT

quoted for painful personal truth.

I will never recover 100% from being a noob too excited to tap in a neck crank.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> Because sports science is known to be accurate and realistic, right? I mean Jones's spinning back elbow is as fast as an Apache helicopter's blades.


an accelerometer which measures g-force is the best way of measuring trauma to the head. Kindof hard to argue against statistics based on legitimate testing procedures and quantitative comparison


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Mounted elbows. Watch Jon Jones's fight with Matt Hammill. That was a clinic.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

Stomps to the face, Side Knees to a downed opponent, Elbows from the mount position.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Lebens face to fist style is pretty brutal.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

But Leban's style of fighting is only so effective. Whenever he's faced on elite wrestler he's been handled easily. Otherwise I agree that stomps are brutal which is why the Unified rules bares them.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> For me it's a properly applied heel hook. Makes me whince in pain just watching it everytime.


Most definitely. A slight twist and your knee's getting ripped apart and putting you o0ut for months.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

All of you are right.

I think the most painful move to practice in TRAINING, is the cross face. Of course you have accidents in training, but when you are practicing cross facing in practice it fricken hurts and generally you can't wait to get your partner back


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> All of you are right.
> 
> I think the most painful move to practice in TRAINING, is the cross face. Of course you have accidents in training, but when you are practicing cross facing in practice it fricken hurts and generally you can't wait to get your partner back


Especially when the parter is considerably bigger than you. I'm 155 lbs so i know the feeling.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

As someone who has had 2 major knee surgeries (at 23 Y/O) its heel hooks and Kneebars. When i'm rolling i will do everything i can to fight off blood chokes, air chokes, armbars etc but as soon as someone has a heel hook or kneebar i tap like a bitch. Every time i see one it makes me cringe - They can do career ending damage like nothing else in MMA.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> As someone who has had 2 major knee surgeries (at 23 Y/O) its heel hooks and Kneebars. When i'm rolling i will do everything i can to fight off blood chokes, air chokes, armbars etc but as soon as someone has a heel hook or kneebar i tap like a bitch. Every time i see one it makes me cringe - They can do career ending damage like nothing else in MMA.


I always tapped fast to heel hooks too. they feel scary.

But, I'm sticking with neck cranks. 7 years and a fortune in therapy and pain management drugs later, I sometimes have a hard time backing my truck out of the driveway.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You got neck cranked and are still suffering from it? Wow, how did that happen? Also I feel warry about heel hooks as well.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

Knee strikes to the face.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Brutal subs like heelhooks and spine/neck-cranks.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Another reason why knee strikes are illegal under the unified rules. Like I said before heel hooks are brutal as well. I've never heard of spine cranks though.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Goldberg's commentary is painfull and it effects countless people around the world every fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there something wrong with that?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Big Nog says Kimura.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Between the crucifix and the gift wrap. Both make you helpless to brutal GnP but I'd have to give the slight edge to the gift wrap due to the increase in leverage and therefore power in the GnP. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










^^ fucked


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Another reason why knee strikes are illegal under the unified rules. Like I said before heel hooks are brutal as well. *I've never heard of spine cranks though*.


an example of a spinecrank would be the twister that Korean Zombie pulled off.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Somehow subs just don't seem that scary to me in MMA. In a real fight, sure. But in MMA, all you have to do is tap fast and it's over. The only way you can get hurt is if you're pig-headed and refuse to tap when it's clearly over.

A strike that shatters your orbital bone though, you don't really have the option to tap before they land.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well obviously some guys just don't want to tap out and get choked out. Obviously we saw Big Nog be too proud to submit before he got his arm popped out. So it depends on the guy.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Big Nog says Kimura.


Timmy says arms bar......


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well those are the two submissions that Mir used to brake arms. He just used the kimura to break Big Nog's arm this weekend. Years ago he used the arm bar to break Tim Sylvia's arm.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Well those are the two submissions that Mir used to brake arms. He just used the kimura to break Big Nog's arm this weekend. Years ago he used the arm bar to break Tim Sylvia's arm.


Thanks for explaining that!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Any kind of choke, as it's only a matter of seconds to leave permanent brain damage if it's not stopped in time.


generally the brain can go 3 minutes without oxygen before any sort of damage sets in.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Face-down side control + Knees to the body of the downed fighter = brutal. I always cringe when I see freebie knees landed from that position.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I agree that knees to the side of the body is definately brutal. I saw the GSP Serra fight and it was brutal. Shows that a concentrated GSP can be very brutal or scary.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Heel hook and knee bar, obviously.

People don't know wtf they are talking about.

If you apply that technique it is an automatic injury to the opponent.

Arm bar, choke, etc you can tap before something gets messed up.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

....Huh?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He obviously thinks that leg submissions are brutal techniques. Incidently he's right because leg submissions are probably the easiest to get injured from. Leg joints are only so strong.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> He obviously thinks that leg submissions are brutal techniques. Incidently he's right because leg submissions are probably the easiest to get injured from. Leg joints are only so strong.


All joints are only so strong, legs get injuried more because people torque them hard because people don't tap. The average person's leg is more flexible than their arms or shoulders.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is true but they aren't flexible in all dimensions of rotation. Torque them the wrong way and they will pop out painfully. It is extremely easy because our legs don't bend certain ways.


----------

